# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zarba (Barendrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zarba

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Carnisselande, Barendrecht

Adres: Middeldijkerplein 10-14, Barendrecht

Website: www.carnisselande.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zarba*

----------

